# Passé de l'OS de windows à l'OS de mac



## iMydna (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais quelques petites recherches sur internet, et je voulais savoir si il était possible là sous mon PC qui tourne sous Windows, le transformer en un "Pseudo" Mac, c'est à dire, le faire tourné sous l'OsX Léopard par exemple?

Merci de vos réponses =)


----------



## poissonfree (30 Avril 2011)

Tu peux essayer VirtualBox et mettre un Mac OS (Server) donc uniquement software.
Sinon, c'est du Hackintosh et là c'est autre chose car ça touche le matos donc hardware.


----------



## iMydna (30 Avril 2011)

Ok merci =)


----------

